# no paycheck today! No one to ask for help at UBER!!!



## ShanDroyd (Jun 16, 2015)

first paycheck expected today.
I reviewed my pay statement, and all is properly inline.
No money received via Direct deposit.

I went to the help section in the app, submitted a request as directed to do so, and only email I received was one stating that they can only help me with a specific rider fair that is missing...

Again!!! NO SUPPORT FROM UBER...


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

The Uber weekly cycle starts Monday at 04:00 AM and ends the following Monday at 03:59 AM. Your pay statement will then be posted on Tuesday

On Tuesday, u will receive an email titled "Your earnings for the week of..."

On Wednesday, u will receive an email titled "Your payment from Rasier is on its way!"

And on Thursday, u will get another email titled "Rasier has paid you"

That means on Thursday, your paycheck is credited to your bank account & now ready for withdrawal


----------



## ShanDroyd (Jun 16, 2015)

Right... I understand...
everything is good up to the wed. notice, then no deposit came through...
it is now Friday, and still no deposit...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

ShanDroyd said:


> first paycheck expected today.
> I reviewed my pay statement, and all is properly inline.
> No money received via Direct deposit.
> 
> ...


^^^
Just wonderful!
Whatta buncha f-ups.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

If it's your first time being paid, you might check to make sure you set up your banking info correctly. I noticed they made a $.01 deposit in my account to verify they could before I got my first payment. You might check for that.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

I second CommanderXL. Go to your account dashboard and set up your banking info for direct deposit (if u havent already). If u have, then the only recourse u have is to email your local Uber Support & tell them about it.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Also, in the Driver App, hit the HELP and under OTHER TOPICS you will see PAYMENTS, then choose REPORT A MISSING PAYMENT


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## ShanDroyd (Jun 16, 2015)

OK...
My bank verified that all the information I have entered for direct deposit is correct.
there was never any "Test deposit" from uber ( ie: 1 cent )
there was no attempt to make any deposits from uber according to my bank.
I have submitted a request to the "missing payment" link. I get an automated response asking me to give specific details of a missing trip payment.
I responded telling them I am missing my entire paycheck, but have received no response.
I have emailed my local Uber office, and have received no response.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

If there is a local office, go there in person.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

I am missing this weeks pay nov 5th 2015 they said to wait until tuesday to contact themm..that bull


----------

